# EET - PE Civil WRE Review Course



## soniahuff (May 23, 2014)

I need to put out my 2 cents on this review course:

http://www.eet-california.com

I took it and then took the April 2014 exam and passed my first try. This course is excellent. The professors really take the time to make sure you understand the material. They only focus on what is on the exam so you don't waste your time with everything else and concentrate on what you need to. If you take this course it forces you to prioritize your time and stick to a rigid study schedule. You end up working over 500 problems just in the depth portion!!! They also give you a simulated exam at the end of the course so you are comfortable come exam time.

One thing I really loved about this course is that they offer the Live Webinars so you can take this course from the comfort of your home/office/anywhere, as well as watch the recorded classes anytime after if you need further clarification or need to go back and review.

If you are looking for a review course, I HIGHLY recommend this one!


----------



## staemail (Jun 1, 2014)

matt267 and others -- this is staemail.

First -- I passed and i was a first time taker.

In response to my own emails -- here is what i did and what worked for me. I took School of PE and started studying online on demand via video late November 2013. I cranked it up after Christimas and was pretty much done with all the material by middle of February. At that point i really felt that i was well set for the Breadth exam but was very concerned about the depth. I was doing Water Resources/Env depth and after going through School of PE's 12hr depth thought to myself " Is this really it". So i desperately started looking for anything out there that would give me more. I came across two resources -- one was PPI depth and the other was EET -- http://www.eet-california.com/.

I wanted material that was exam focussed and not from the Lindeburg book. I kept hearing through these boards that Lindeburg was too much in depth.

In the end i took EET Water Resources Depth. I talked with Nazrul the instructor who teaches the course and was reassured that the course was exam focussed.

And i can tell you folks -- this Water Resources Depth course was what saved me. If you study all the material and do all the work it is a SURE bet for the PM Water Resources. Now you will HAVE to do the work and Nazrul really covers a lot of material -- so it is only a sure bet if you do the work. But again not only did i do the work -- i enjoyed it. Serious -- studying for the PM section was a pleasure.

I know they also have a section focussed on the AM -- I did not do that. For the AM i went with School of PE. Yes in the end i spent a lot of $, but i was determined to take this exam only once and give it my all in that one go. The $ will pay off eventually. Also i have small kids and could not afford to lengthen the process.

Again -- I am convinced EET depth is what saved me on this exam for the PM. I guess some folks say do well in the AM and ride for the PM. I was approaching it with a mindset of do well for the AM and PM so that you have the best shot as you just do not know what kind of questions to expect.

OK --if you have questions feel free to email me.

Cheers and wish you all well.


----------



## matt267 PE (Jun 1, 2014)

Congrats on passing and thanks for tne input.


----------



## mpatil (Nov 13, 2014)

This review is for PE Civil Water Resources Depth Course offered by EET.

http://www.eet-california.com

I took this course with Nazrul in preparation for the Fall 2014 exam. I have a bachelor's degree in Chemical Engineering with an MS in Environmental Engineering. Since I work in the environmental field, I need a PE Civil license. That being said, I was nervous about the Civil Engineering topics which I had no clue about. Given my background and with a full-time job in engineering consulting, review course was the only way I thought I could even have a chance at passing PE.

Firstly, I was very impressed with the material Nazrul provided. It was thorough with focus on exam-type questions and problems. This is a huge benefit because you don't waste time looking through material that is not required for the exam. When time is of essence, a comprehensive study binder is what you need, which is what Nazrul provided. I opted for the on-demand webinar course so I could watch the videos at my own convenience and take my time solving problems. It's a great advantage for busy professionals.

I also want to mention that Nazrul is very good at writing to you and following up. Not many instructors do this and it shows his commitment towards you. I really appreciated that.

If you want to take a review course that is exam focused, I highly recommend this course.


----------



## John QPE (Nov 14, 2014)

I haven't looked into EET ... the course is substantially cheaper than the others. $1050 for breadth and depth.

Has anyone taken the Breadth? I'm doing Transpo so I'm wondering how that course is?


----------



## ptatohed (Nov 16, 2014)

John Q said:


> I haven't looked into EET ... the course is substantially cheaper than the others. $1050 for breadth and depth.
> 
> Has anyone taken the Breadth? I'm doing Transpo so I'm wondering how that course is?


JQ,

You get my endorsement for EET. Good prices, good teachers. The owner, Dr. Ibrahim, is the coolest dude you'll ever meet. http://eet-california.com/


----------



## John QPE (Nov 17, 2014)

ptatohed said:


> John Q said:
> 
> 
> > I haven't looked into EET ... the course is substantially cheaper than the others. $1050 for breadth and depth.
> ...


Thanks!

I guess it all depends on if work picks up the tab. I was planning to do SofPE and Mansour for the depth if they pay.

If I have to pay, I'll consider EET.

Trying to stay positive, but I don't see a Free Repeat with EET, that is a nice insurance policy to have.


----------



## DanHalen (Nov 18, 2014)

John Q said:


> ptatohed said:
> 
> 
> > John Q said:
> ...


From my personal experience I don't think the free repeat is necessary. If you don't get it the first time you most likely won't get it the second, third, fourth, and so on until you change your study habits. I took the SofPE up on their free repeat offer but found it to be a waste of my time because I already knew the material from when I took the class the first time. I failed my first time because I didn't study enough problems and relied solely on their notes and workshop problems. Don't do that. What worked for me was getting as many reputable study guides as I could find and blending those in with my SofPE notebooks. If I were taking the PE for the first time and was looking for a good review class I would probably take EET over SofPE. This is based on the feedback I've seen on this board and my personal experience with the SofPE. Don't get me wrong, SofPE is excellent and their instructors are all really great. I think they could tweak and add more workshop exam style questions to beef up their program. I'm not seeing/hearing much about that from EET. So if you're on the fence I'd try EET. They offer a stronger depth section than the SofPE and you need to do well on both AM and PM if you want to pass. SofPE emphasizes doing very well mainly on the AM. I don't think that is very wise.

-ptatohed did you try both EET &amp; SofPE?


----------



## John QPE (Nov 19, 2014)

Thank you for that, Dan....now thinking more about this .... I could take 3 EET courses = 1 SofPE in price.

I do like the format of SofPE though .... 3 hours a night/4 days a week.... that worked really well for me on the FE.

I'm not too sure about 5-8 hour classes in January/February for an April exam.


----------



## ptatohed (Nov 20, 2014)

DanHalen said:


> John Q said:
> 
> 
> > ptatohed said:
> ...


DH, long story, but to make it short(er): I studied the Survey/8-hr/Seismic on my own. I passed them in that order. Well, when I was down to only Seismic, I searched the internet for more Seismic problems/study material. I stumbled across EET and sent them a quick e-mail asking if they sell just their book. The owner/instructor Dr. Ibrahim replied, said no (I think it is now available for sale), but then proceeded to provide me with problems and assistance free of charge!!! Great, great guy. I have two friends that have taken/passed EET's Seismic class and a friend who took the 8hr/Transpo class and is currently waiting for results. EET will totally make you feel as if their interest lies in your success, not in their profit. I have only met Dr. I personally but my friend has good things to say about the Transpo instructor too.


----------



## RayC (Dec 2, 2014)

I was going to wait until I got my results from the Fall 2014 exam before posting anything, but figured that regardless of the outcome, my opinion of the class wouldn't change.

The bottom line is that this class is outstanding! Dr. Nazrul Islam is an excellent instructor and his material prepares you for 95% of what you'll see on the exam. I took the PPI review course a few years ago and it does not compare to EET's review course. Needless to say, I didn't pass the exam back then. However after taking the course with Nazrul and the other EET instructors, I felt confident going into the exam, and more importantly felt the same way coming out of the exam.

I had graduated 25+ years ago with a Mechanical degree, so I never took any upper division civil courses. With that said, this course provided everything I needed to take the exam.

As for Dr. Islam, he went out of his way to ensure I understood even the simplest of concepts. For someone who was relatively new to some of the material, I never felt as if I was asking a stupid question. This says a lot of the teacher-student relationship. He also set up a separate session to make sure I could connect through the live webinar since I was having login problems.

The other main consideration I had was class size. EET's (seminar) class size is very small (less than 10 students), which allows for more interaction with the instructors. In comparison to PPI's class, as I recall, there were at least 50-60 people in the class, and asking questions or speaking to the instructor was much more difficult.

As I said in the beginning, this is an outstanding class. If for some reason I didn't pass this exam, it would be my own stupid fault for not reading the problem closely and probably forgetting to include the efficiency of a pump in my calculations.

If you take this class, you won't be disappointed. But the responsibility to do the practice problems and study is all on you, and no review class can prepare you for the exam if you don't do your part. Good luck!


----------



## matt267 PE (Dec 2, 2014)

Ray,

Did you take both the morning and afternoon topic review classes?


----------



## RayC (Dec 4, 2014)

Matt -

Yes, I took both the Breadth and Depth review classes. My previous post was mostly in regards to the Water Resources Depth review class, but the Breadth class is also excellent. The morning topics were split between 3 different instructors.

Nazrul taught Water Resources and half the the geotech session. The Water portion of the Breadth session covered the basics of Closed Conduit, Open Channel Flow, and Hydrology. The Depth session went deeper into those areas.

Dr. Amir Malek taught the second half of the geotech session and the structural session. These were my most challenging subjects, mainly because I haven't done anything remotely structural since I took statics in school. But after struggling through the class sessions, the online Q&amp;A session helped clear things up a bit. Ironically, I did the structural section first during the exam.

The construction, transportation, and engineering economics sessions were taught by Samir Ead. Samir is also a excellent instructor. He is very personable and when you submit your homework problems, he provides input on what you did correctly as well as where you went wrong.

EET's Breadth Review Class is a good complement to the Depth session. Each class is an 8 hour session and cover a lot of material. In comparison to the PPI class I took, the one 3 hour class per week reviewing Lindburgh's CERM doesn't adequately prepare you for what you may encounter during the exam. I heard that the ASCE class is similar to PPI's class, and costs around $2000. EET's 8 hour classes may be a bit overwhelming, especially if if start to fall behind, but it is worth it.

The last thing I would add is that EET includes a full 8-hour mock exam right before the actual exam. This is an invaluable opportunity to work out all the kinks in your preparation. During the mock exam, you have 4 hours for each session as if it were the real exam, and I learned two critical things. First, I realized that I needed to change the way my notes were organized as I had divided topics into individual binders. This took up too much space on my desk and I found it to be more of a hindrance as I searched for something. The other thing I learned was that fatigue started to set in with 1-1/2 hours left in the afternoon session. I knew the questions weren't difficult, but I couldn't figure out the answer and spent way more than 7 minutes on a problem. In the end, I had to guess on too many problems. Afterwards, Nazrul asked what happened and why I got so many wrong in the waste water treatment and water treatment topics, as I had done well with the homework problem. It coincided with the time fatigue set in. During the real exam, I made sure I had enough brain power to go the distance, and finished all the problems with time to recheck a few answers.

I didn't intend for such a long-winded answer, but hope it helps.


----------



## matt267 PE (Dec 4, 2014)

Thanks for the response. I'm signed up for school of pe right now, but if I don't pass, I might take eet. I hope you get passing results today.


----------



## joshuakogan (Dec 9, 2014)

I have taken the School of PE, and agree that there PM is lacking -- considerably. That said, I'm enrolling in the EET depth program. I'll report back after the course, and after the exam in April 2015!


----------



## John QPE (Dec 10, 2014)

I am so on the fence right now ..... work will pay, but I have to get reimbursed. I'd rather not do all weekends, but will if I have to.

I'm thinking in this order:

SoPE/Mansour PM

Mansour AM/PM

EET AM/PM

Goswami


----------



## thebettersmith (Dec 11, 2014)

John Q said:


> I am so on the fence right now ..... work will pay, but I have to get reimbursed. I'd rather not do all weekends, but will if I have to.
> 
> I'm thinking in this order:
> 
> ...


The School of PE is severly lacking in the PM session.. from what I am reading, the 'EET' course may be the way to go for depth. The Goswami text (All in One) can be useful for the am portion of the exam - I did not realize that Goswami was offering PE Review courses. I have never heard of Mansour before this post.

I took WR&amp;E this past October - waiting patiently for results :waiting: . The PM exam was very difficult and obtuse.

I relied on physics and ratios/proportions for some problems when I could not find any applicable equations. May the Force be with you.

(Rudy)


----------



## ptatohed (Dec 11, 2014)

John Q said:


> I am so on the fence right now ..... work will pay, but I have to get reimbursed. I'd rather not do all weekends, but will if I have to.
> 
> I'm thinking in this order:
> 
> ...




JQ, may I recommend you go with EET? Mention my screen name (or real name since you know it  ) and I promise you, you won't regret it.


----------



## RayC (Dec 17, 2014)

ptatohed said:


> John Q said:
> 
> 
> > I am so on the fence right now ..... work will pay, but I have to get reimbursed. I'd rather not do all weekends, but will if I have to.
> ...


----------



## RayC (Dec 17, 2014)

Following up on previous posts. Got results today on the Fall 2014 exam...I passed!

I can't say enough about EET's review class.

JQ - It wasn't my preference to do weekends either, but looking back now that I passed, it was worth every weekend minute not to have to study that material again this Spring!


----------



## John QPE (Dec 17, 2014)

Congratulations, Ray!

I am going with EET .... I tried really hard to get a negative review out of someone, but I just can't seem to find one. Went back and forth with Samir over email this week, seems like a really nice guy.

UPDATE:

In case anyone is in the same situation I was/am with getting reimbursed "after" you finish the course.

You pay EET via PayPal. If you've never opened a PayPal credit account, you get no interest financing for 6 months. So I put the bill on this paypal credit, and will pay it off with the reimbursement check. So I'm not putting out any of my own money.


----------



## ptatohed (Dec 17, 2014)

As an update. My friend who was taking the EET Transpo passed the exam. He has been out of college for quite some time and has an architectural degree. He studied/passed CA-Survey on his own and used EET to pass the CA-Seismic and Civil 8hr Transpo.


----------



## NakedOrangie (Dec 17, 2014)

ptatohed said:


> As an update. My friend who was taking the EET Transpo passed the exam. He has been out of college for quite some time and has an architectural degree. He studied/passed CA-Survey on his own and used EET to pass the CA-Seismic and Civil 8hr Transpo.




Thanks for sharing! After failing the April exam, I decided to pay for the review course for this upcoming April (skipped taking the October). Good to know that the transpo EET helped someone pass!



John Q said:


> In case anyone is in the same situation I was/am with getting reimbursed "after" you finish the course.
> 
> You pay EET via PayPal. If you've never opened a PayPal credit account, you get no interest financing for 6 months. So I put the bill on this paypal credit, and will pay it off with the reimbursement check. So I'm not putting out any of my own money.




Why didn't I think of this!


----------



## agni (Dec 19, 2014)

Like many others here have stated before, EET really is a great course with excellent material and dedicated instructors. I passed the October Civil-WR this time thanks to the EET course. I have taken the same exam before and with self study I had come close but frustratingly fell short of the "magic" number.

I signed up for both the AM and PM (water resources &amp; env) sessions and I have to say that the course is definitely worthy of the accolades other members here have shared in this forum. I also researched the other courses before signing up for EET, but the reviews here convinced me. The binders, webinars and the practice tests (topic specific and comprehensive) were great in the way it's designed and presented.

As for the depth session, Nazrul is a great instructor who truly cares if his students are understanding the topics that's being covered and what their weaknesses are. I found that true in my case and I have also read similar experiences here. I have to say he understands the exam very well and he ensures that important topics are stressed enough so that a student can solve those with very little effort. In the real exam, I mainly used the binders from EET and used the CERM maybe for 20% of the problems. I had other materials too but barely used it. That speaks a lot for their material and preparation methods since in the prior attempt, I mainly used CERM and some other books/notes that I had.

I do, however, have to stress the need for solving problems on your own for passing the PE exam. No course will prepare you to crack this exam if you don't practice enough problems. There are just too many pitfalls in this exam one might find oneself in if that's not been rectified during the preparation stages.


----------



## Ciscokid213 (Dec 22, 2014)

[SIZE=12pt]I absolutely, positively must add to the positive reviews of this course since [/SIZE]my story is a bit different. As a parent of two kids, I took on the challenge of tackling the PE later in my career and found it quite difficult to find the time to study and organize myself to pass the PE exam. Having said that, a co-worker recommended I enroll in the EET course. The BEST decision I made!!!

[SIZE=12pt]I wish I could say it was my first or second time taking the exam, but nothing could be further from the truth. I had taken other courses and was not happy with any of them. EET’s live on-line course, however was superb. The quality of the instruction is off the charts. Ahmed and Nazrul are phenomenal, they go above and beyond to assure you pass. The course content is excellent!! The material is very well organized and presented. It is the right amount information. What sets this course apart from every other PE course is the time they spend outside of the on-line classes to make sure you are understanding the content. You can’t put a price on that. They coach you thoroughly from the basics to the toughest topics in the exam. If you want to pass the 8-hr with water resources afternoon exam Nazrul is the instructor that will get you there. If you need to pass the seismic exam, then you go with Ahmed. [/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]If your time is scarce, I do recommend considering breaking up the exam into parts. I learned this the hard way! [/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]EET thank you very much for all your help and support in passing my PE Exam!![/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]Francisco[/SIZE]


----------



## andre (Dec 29, 2014)

Francisco, I have taken the test a few times myself and spent a lot of money of new books, and also took the School of PE course that I found very useful for the morning but not the afternoon portion.

I am pretty much at the end of my rope, not sure what to do. I don't want to give up, it is not in my nature, but it is very hard to continue to find the strength to try again unless I change something. It sounds like the EET is a great course and leaning towards spending the money on it. I have been taking the Water/Environmental Depth, I have improved slightly every time, in April I was at 65% (52/80), but I do not have the diagnostic yet on this last test so I don't know my score yet.

I am a parent with 2 small kids myself, and it is very challenging.


----------



## AmySF (Jan 4, 2015)

I am going to sign up for the EET Water Resources and Environmental Depth Live Webinar (http://www.eet-california.com/civil_pe_class_info/live_webinar) in order to be ready for the April 2015 exam. There is a 5% discount for groups of 2 or more. Therefore if anyone else is thinking of signing up, we could team up in order to get the group discount. Let me know!


----------



## schaoka2 (Jan 7, 2015)

I highly recommend the EET Depth Review if you are taking the Civil Engineering PE/Water Resources. I took this class in preparation for the October 2014 PE and passed on the first try.

Nazrul, the instructor for WRE, is very good at what he does. He takes it seriously and pays attention to each student. He’s excellent at teaching. I will admit that when he explained concepts and equations, I grasped them better than I did in college classes, even though I’m proud of my school and had excellent professors there (I have a BS and MS in Civil Engineering/Water). He took the time to really make sure you understood, instead of assuming that everything was just review. I appreciated that because I’ve forgotten a lot since graduating from college, and also because some things were never crystal clear to be before. This class helped me feel more confident as a hydraulic/hydrologic engineer. That’s a huge benefit on top of passing the PE.

Although Nazrul really emphasizes conceptual understanding, he also knew the exam very well so he could tell us what kinds of problems we should expect, and what difficulty is typical, etc. I’m sure we saved all kinds of time there.

The notes are fantastic. Keeping up with the lecture/problem-solving schedule is key but I think the course binder alone puts you far ahead of the game. This binder became my bible for studying but also, since I got to know it front to back, and because it’s very organized, it was the only thing I took into the afternoon portion of the exam, aside from one wastewater reference book. It contains hundreds of practice problems, too. I didn’t get to solve all of the practice problems but they come with solutions.

I honestly regret that I didn’t take the Civil Breadth Review with EET – after being close to done with the Depth prep, I wondered if I should ask to purchase a Civil Breadth binder from EET to take with me to the exam (it was too late to sign up for the Breadth because that course started before Depth did). I managed with my own set of Breadths notes (including the Breadth prep material from the ASCE Young Members Forum review course with the Sacramento Chapter, the FE formula set, and some old college notes) but if I had a chance to do it over, , I would do the Breadth with EET, too. The ASCE Breadth class was taught by various experts in the field and the level of detail and relevance of topics covered varied greatly – I appreciate those teachers, too, but really it was very time-consuming to review those notes as they weren’t concise.

I’m giving my full endorsement for the EET WRE course for no other reason than that I think more people should take it and spread the word about it. This is such a quality course for an awesome price. You will need to dedicate some weekends to studying for the PE anyway, so you actually would save a lot of time by going with this program. No one wants to take it twice! I was taking the ASCE course for Breadth and also doing the CA Hiner Seismic lectures at the same time so it was a very hectic few months for me. The EET class helped reduce that stress – I knew that at least for the 8-hour exam, I was on track. I also appreciated how I could go over the Webinar if I had to miss a class, and how I could watch those as many times as I needed. I personally spent less time on the 8-hour exam prep than would have been ideal because of the two other exams I had to prepare for, but I still did all of Nazrul's lectures and problem-solving sessions and practice exams, and I went into the exam pretty calm.

Best wishes to everyone taking this in the future!


----------



## John QPE (Jan 8, 2015)

I received my depth binder in the mail the other day. It is massive and filled with practice problems. Not to sound all geeky, but I'm pretty excited for this class. I am doing the transpo depth with EET as well, I have not seen that binder yet; however the geometrics section in the breadth binder looks great.


----------



## CivEnv (Jan 8, 2015)

John Q - I just got my binder too! Looking forward to the class, and am so glad everyone on this forum took the time to direct us towards EET. It sounds like it will be a great review!


----------



## John QPE (Jan 9, 2015)

Awesome, it will be nice to have another EB member in the class. What depth are you taking??


----------



## CivEnv (Jan 9, 2015)

I'm taking Water Resources and Environment.


----------



## JunZ (Jan 10, 2015)

I am taking Construction PM and I also will see you guys for AM session,

Jun


----------



## SummerScene (Jan 20, 2015)

How was the first weekend off the EET review class?


----------



## John QPE (Jan 20, 2015)

I thought it was very good. Turned in my homework this morning, had a reply email with some pointers on the one problem I couldn't solve within 3 hours .... I'm east coast they are west coast ...that's a pretty good response.


----------



## Tim_Nelson (Feb 15, 2015)

Never took the EET review course, but I've met with a few people at EET and they are great people. We're both headquartered up here in Norther CA.


----------



## John QPE (Feb 16, 2015)

Nazrul is awesome. Took WR with him on Saturday.


----------



## Bart (May 26, 2015)

I ended up buying 2 courses: MGI/smart pros and EET. I did the WRE depth. I didn't really fit into any category as I've done a little bit of everything over the last 20+ years, but WRE was closest. I never took the EIT, so it has been a long long time since I took an exam. I knew I was going to need a lot of help.

I just found out I passed the April 2015 exam. This was my first attempt. 

I was attracted to the MGI course because of the guarantee as well as the lower price. However, about halfway through the MGI course I *had to bail out* because I could see I was not going to be ready for the test. The MGI course notebooks are not comprehensive. There are many times when you have to search out material from other reference books in order to fill in the gaps. On a number of occasions they said "for this material refer to reference books you have on hand covering this subject". I did not have any reference books on hand other than the CERM, so I found myself running to libraries and buying books online etc. In addition, they do not give you guidance as to how much to study for breadth vs depth, so for subjects other then WRE, I ended up spending too much time on things that definitely were not on the breadth. Crazily inefficient.
MGI does not allow you direct access to the instructor. It is an annoying process of sending an email through a third-party and then receiving an email back which may or may not have fully answered or understood your question. The same is true for your quizzes: they want you to snail-mail them and then receive a corrected quiz back in the mail again (However, I was able to get them to accept a scanned PDF and then return it as a PDF ). 
In order to get your money back you have to submit all the quizzes for the different subjects as well as the final exam, and get at least 70% on all of them, and then fail the real exam.
The EET course cost more but was SOOO MUCH better. I did most of my studying using the notebooks provided, with occasional references to the CERM, and then when something wasn't completely clear to me I would jump online to the videos of pre-recorded EET classes, and then I would understand it. I also paid the extra $100 to be able to log into the live classes and ask questions. Otherwise whenever I had questions I was able to email the professors and they were very responsive. I even chatted with them on the phone a couple times and that was very helpful (so different from the other course). Using this method, I was able to cram in the full EET course in about half the normal time. And I was ready for the exam. If I had just started with the EET course, I could have done it in the regular amount of time, been that much more prepared and less stressed, and I would've walked out of there KNOWING I had passed rather than just thinking I had probably passed.
* I Highly recommend EET!*


----------



## Bart (May 26, 2015)

Please note: I took the $500 MGI "at home" course, not the online live course.


----------



## ptatohed (May 26, 2015)

Bart said:


> I ended up buying 2 courses: MGI/smart pros and EET. I did the WRE depth. I didn't really fit into any category as I've done a little bit of everything over the last 20+ years, but WRE was closest. I never took the EIT, so it has been a long long time since I took an exam. I knew I was going to need a lot of help.
> 
> I just found out I passed the April 2015 exam. This was my first attempt.
> I was attracted to the MGI course because of the guarantee as well as the lower price. However, about halfway through the MGI course I *had to bail out* because I could see I was not going to be ready for the test. The MGI course notebooks are not comprehensive. There are many times when you have to search out material from other reference books in order to fill in the gaps. On a number of occasions they said "for this material refer to reference books you have on hand covering this subject". I did not have any reference books on hand other than the CERM, so I found myself running to libraries and buying books online etc. In addition, they do not give you guidance as to how much to study for breadth vs depth, so for subjects other then WRE, I ended up spending too much time on things that definitely were not on the breadth. Crazily inefficient.
> ...



Links please!!! 

EET: http://www.eet-california.com/

MGI: http://pereviewcourse.com/


----------



## egoodman21 (May 29, 2015)

All-

I took the EET course, live seminar with Nazrul Islam. I worked hard, did everything he asked... and I passed the 8-hour on my first attempt!! Nazrul is the real deal.. Trust me. If you do the work, put in the time to complete the problems he has laid out, you WILL pass. It costs about $1,000, but is worth every penny. I remember thinking as I left the test, "man that was really hard, did I prepare enough?" Yes I did. I felt, and others agreed this last season April 15 was a very hard water resources/enviro test. If I felt it was hard, and poured so much time in, I just imagine how many others felt who were less prepared.

His class is worth it, and he wants you to pass. He will go to every effort in his power to help you.. He is a great guy (we work for the same company), and has his students success foremost with his teachings. Follow his recommendations, buy the books he tells you, and you are golden. Just remember, you get out what you put in.

-egoodie


----------



## joshuakogan (May 30, 2015)

I couldn't have passed the Civil Water Resources exam without EET. The exam can be quite challenging, particularly the depth session. I took an alternative course prior to EET, and was left feeling somewhat secure for the breadth session, but totally vulnerable with regards to the depth session. First and foremost, the material presented by EET in the binder will replace most of your library. From the fundamentals, through some very complex material -- it's actually all there! Secondly, there are SO MANY example problems, and they are tremendous. There are problems at the end of each chapter, during the weekday evening workout sessions, and in the sample exams. I purchased EVERY sample exam I could get my hands on, and this was hands down the best set of questions available. Finally, and most importantly, the instructor (Nazrul) actually cares! He tweaks his notes and example problems, stays online after the courses to talk, and will talk to you on the phone to work-out complicated topics on a personal level -- there is absolutely no other course like this! I was able to finish the depth session well within 3-hours, but stayed an extra 45 minutes looking over problems. I would highly recommend this course to anyone taking the Water Resources concentration. The exam IS challenging. This course will help your chances of passing significantly.


----------



## matt267 PE (May 31, 2015)

How are the notes organized in the course? Do the notes follow the sames order as the ncees outline? Are the notes organized/formated the same for each topic and instructor?

How are equations and solutions presented within the notes? Are the equations/solutions in paragraph form (as if typed out in office), or are they presented vertically as you would work them on paper?

The review class I took, each topic/instruction's notes were formated differently and most of the solutions were typed in office and can be difficult to follow.

EET is my back up plan if October doesn't work out for me.


----------



## John QPE (May 31, 2015)

All instructors notes are different, but easy to follow.

I'm not kidding. 90% of that exam came straight out of their notes. A few problems were identical or almost identical.

See Rule #1 in my transportation review. Just sign up for the course. Trust me. You only want to do this once, and these guys will put you in that position.


----------



## joshuakogan (Jun 1, 2015)

EET sends a binder, with tabbed sections. Each section is broken-down to match that of the exam specifications (hydrology, closed conduit, open channel flow, groundwater, water treatment, wastewater, and water quality). Within each section, the first few pages are a summary of useful formulas and conversion factors that are specific to that section. After that, there are notes with table, images, diagrams, formulas, etc. They are easy to follow, particularly since each and every page is covered slowly in the review courses. Finally, at the end of major concepts there are questions, then again at the end of the chapter there will be 15-30 or so exam-like questions! On top of that, there are 4 practice exams, with the last one being timed -- they are seriously rigorous and reflective of what a PM session will feel like. I hope this helps!


----------



## joshuakogan (Jun 1, 2015)

I would also like to specifically add that my company paid for School of PE, and upon completion it was clearly evident that I was not capable of passing the depth section of the PE -- they have no clue! Luckily I found out about EET within the boards, and after talking to EET's instructors directly on the PHONE, I decided to pay out of pocket. What a world of difference. I cannot emphasize it enough.


----------



## matt267 PE (Jun 1, 2015)

John, Josh,

Both of your responses were helpful. Thanks.

I have an additional question (or two): Does EET make reference to the CERM or any other study guide? Or are the EET notes independent from other resources?


----------



## matt267 PE (Jun 1, 2015)

joshuakogan said:


> I would also like to specifically add that my company paid for School of PE, and upon completion it was clearly evident that I was not capable of passing the depth section of the PE -- they have no clue! Luckily I found out about EET within the boards, and after talking to EET's instructors directly on the PHONE, I decided to pay out of pocket. What a world of difference. I cannot emphasize it enough.


Yeah, I've got a decision to make.

I took SoPE prior to the April 2015 exam. I, however, didn't take the April exam. I'm planning on taking it in October 2015. I have already invested tons of cash (no reimbursement from my employer) into this. I'm concerned about mixing too many different study methods and reference material to the mix.


----------



## joshuakogan (Jun 1, 2015)

EET doesn't rely on the CERM, and only at times may mention it. They provide all of the necessary charts, tables, etc. from the CERM's appendices, and add them to the end of their relevant sections for ease of locating/time reduction during the exam. I still LIGHTLY tabbed my CERM, and only used it twice during the entire exam -- both times it had what I needed. I can understand the $$$ part of your consideration, and I hope you make it through this October! I can only speak for myself when I say that I could not have passed this exam with the CERM, my MANY references, and SoPE -- I'm grateful for Nazrul, and EET.


----------



## joshuakogan (Jun 1, 2015)

Oh and another thing, EET re-shapes tough questions from many study guides, so you end up with really the best of the best in questions. I still did purchase and work through everything else available on the market, however.


----------



## John QPE (Jun 1, 2015)

matt267 said:


> John, Josh,
> 
> Both of your responses were helpful. Thanks.
> 
> I have an additional question (or two): Does EET make reference to the CERM or any other study guide? Or are the EET notes independent from other resources?


Dude I'm not kidding .... I used the CERM for exactly 1 problem on the exam. I used the All in One for 1 problem on the exam. The rest of my problems (those that I didn't need Green Book, HCM, or MUTCD for), came directly from the EET binders.

I was 75% done the exam, and couldn't help but laugh a little bit...it almost seems like these guys wrote the damn exam, the binders and classes are that good!


----------



## matt267 PE (Jun 1, 2015)

Thanks again guys!!

Edit: I wonder what my wife will think about another grand.


----------



## joshuakogan (Jun 1, 2015)

I purchased the WR depth course, then was able to purchase the breadth binder for only a fraction of the cost. I combined these notes with SoPE's breadth notes, for an amazing set!


----------



## John QPE (Jun 1, 2015)

matt267 said:


> Thanks again guys!!
> 
> Edit: I wonder what my wife will think about another grand.


They take PayPal. Open a PayPal credit account, with no interest for 6 months if that helps you. Can you expense it? That's what I did, which obviously was huge.


----------



## matt267 PE (Jun 1, 2015)

John QPE said:


> matt267 said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks again guys!!
> ...


Hahaha. No, I can't.

But it's tax deductible and helps the points build on my credit card.

I'm not sure what I want to do. I feel like the October exam is right around the corner and even though I've been studying for a while, I still feel unorganized. I don't feel like I'm making much progress. As of right now, I'm actually expecting to fail in October which is NOT the right way to stay motivated.

I'm going to consult with a couple fellow PE's here. My wife will be supportive.


----------



## ptatohed (Jun 1, 2015)

matt267 said:


> John QPE said:
> 
> 
> > matt267 said:
> ...


Come on Matt, the first step is self-confidence. You can (and will) do this! Head up, chest out, shoulders back!


----------



## matt267 PE (Jun 1, 2015)

Thanks ptaohed. I want this to be done in October.


----------



## John QPE (Jun 1, 2015)

Then take the EET course. I haven't heard of anyone failing, and I've been in contact with a lot of my fellow classmates.


----------



## matt267 PE (Jun 1, 2015)

John QPE said:


> Then take the EET course. I haven't heard of anyone failing, and I've been in contact with a lot of my fellow classmates.


My wife is on board. I'm going to contact eet and chat with them a bit.

This might be what I need to get me out of my studying funk.


----------



## matt267 PE (Jun 2, 2015)

Talked with Dr. Islam tonight. I like what he had to say.


----------



## John QPE (Jun 3, 2015)

Nazrul is the real deal when it comes to Water Resources. You are in great hands.


----------



## JunZ (Jun 4, 2015)

John QPE said:


> matt267 said:
> 
> 
> > John, Josh,
> ...


I don't even touch CERM manual, what a waste of $200


----------



## matt267 PE (Jun 4, 2015)

JunZ, you're not alone. I've wasted quite a bit of money trying to find the best resource.


----------



## John QPE (Jun 5, 2015)

I've used the CERM in practice for 20 years. I wouldn't say it's a complete waste of money. It is still something every engineer should have in their office. But if you take EET, you "probably" don't need it. I certainly wouldn't go to the exam without one, but you "probably" don't need it.


----------



## matt267 PE (Jun 29, 2015)

I just received my eet binders. WOW. There's a lot there. It looks good. I like that they print the material and put it in a binder for me. It's one less thing I have to worry about.


----------



## jordankhensley (Jul 2, 2015)

Here is my experience with EET in Sacramento, CA.

I first heard about EET from a coworker who had a really good experience with the course. I decided to take the in class seminar for both the breadth and depth (water). The breadth was split between three instructors and I felt it was more than adequate to pass the exam. That is all I'll say about the breadth.

The depth in water is taught by Nazrul and I can assure you that it is a very well put together class and probably gives you the best preparation of anything you are likely to find. I was a structural guy in school and avoided water classes like the plague. (As a side note: I wanted to take the structural depth but couldn't find a good review course so decided it would be better to take the water with a review course even though I was less comfortable with it). Nazrul is an excellent teacher and his book he put together to teach the class is top notch. He walks you through everything you need to know to pass the exam. I'd say 80-90% of the problems on the depth exam I could answer straight out of the binder.

In short - If you are on the fence about the EET review course I highly recommend you take it. I ONLY studied the practice problems from EET and I felt very confident I passed walking out of the exam. I believe I used the EET binder for all but 3 questions on the depth (and after the exam found at least one of the three in the binder.)


----------



## April44 (Jul 7, 2015)

I am going to register the review course for Oct. 2015 exam. Is anyone who wants to group up so that we can get 5% discount? msg me


----------



## Superlaker24 (May 29, 2016)

I am interested in the EET course. I have been out of school for a few years. I do not work in Water Resources in my current position. I have no background with the topic.

I was wondering if the EET Course goes over the basic topics for the Water Resources depth? Do they provide the references and codes? Does the course go over the references and codes and how to use them?


----------



## matt267 PE (May 29, 2016)

Yes, eet's wre review will go over all wre depth topics.

They provide a very good wre depth reference as well.


----------



## Haritha (May 29, 2016)

Superlaker24 said:


> I am interested in the EET course. I have been out of school for a few years. I do not work in Water Resources in my current position. I have no background with the topic.I was wondering if the EET Course goes over the basic topics for the Water Resources depth? Do they provide the references and codes? Does the course go over the references and codes and how to use them?


I have taken the wre depth from EET recently. I think they provide comprehensive reference material that is required for the exam. I hardly referred to any other material during the exam. I did pass on first try, but have retained my material in my office for referencing for work. The course covered all the information including basics, using reference material and codes.

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## Superlaker24 (May 30, 2016)

Haritha said:


> I have taken the wre depth from EET recently. I think they provide comprehensive reference material that is required for the exam. I hardly referred to any other material during the exam. I did pass on first try, but have retained my material in my office for referencing for work. The course covered all the information including basics, using reference material and codes.
> 
> Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


I do not have a background in Water Resources, does the course go over the basic concepts? Also, how many references and codes are there?


----------



## Haritha (May 30, 2016)

Superlaker24 said:


> > 4 hours ago, Haritha said: I have taken the wre depth from EET recently. I think they provide comprehensive reference material that is required for the exam. I hardly referred to any other material during the exam. I did pass on first try, but have retained my material in my office for referencing for work. The course covered all the information including basics, using reference material and codes. Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> I do not have a background in Water Resources, does the course go over the basic concepts? Also, how many references and codes are there?


The course covers the basic concepts. I do have a back ground in water resources. However, I was unfamiliar with some portions needed for the exam. (E.g. wastewater treatment ). I did get the required basics in this course for these unfamiliar parts.

Additional resources were provided in the course for some topics that most people were unfamiliar with. What helped me with the unfamiliar portions was that I could go over the video lessons again and review the class. Home work and tests helped me gauge progress.

I am not exactly sure as to what you mean by the number of references and codes. EET provided a tabbed binder for wre depth. It includes all the required look up tables, formulas, concepts, examples. Additional recommendations for industry standard text books were provided in the course. I borrowed some from work, and bought some. How ever due to lack of time I couldn't familiarize myself with the additional text books and hence did not use them much during exam.

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## matt267 PE (May 30, 2016)

Superlaker24 said:


> does the course go over the basic concepts?


How basic are you talking? It's a review class, not a college course.



Superlaker24 said:


> how many references and codes


EET provides it's students with a very thorough WRE depth binder. I used EET's binder for about 35/40 WRE depth questions.

There are no codes for the WRE depth exam. See NCEES' exam specs: https://cdn.ncees.org/wp-content/uploads/2012/11/Civ-WRE-April-2015_Combined.pdf


----------



## Superlaker24 (May 30, 2016)

matt267 PE said:


> How basic are you talking? It's a review class, not a college course.
> 
> EET provides it's students with a very thorough WRE depth binder. I used EET's binder for about 35/40 WRE depth questions.
> 
> There are no codes for the WRE depth exam. See NCEES' exam specs: https://cdn.ncees.org/wp-content/uploads/2012/11/Civ-WRE-April-2015_Combined.pdf


Thanks. I meant would they go over topics like Wastewaster Treatment and Drinking Water Dristribution that some people are not familiar with? 

What at other reference materials did you use besides the binder?


----------



## matt267 PE (May 30, 2016)

Superlaker24 said:


> Thanks. I meant would they go over topics like Wastewaster Treatment and Drinking Water Dristribution that some people are not familiar with?
> 
> What at other reference materials did you use besides the binder?


Yes, EET covers wastewater and drinking water distribution. They cover it quite well actually.

I used EET's depth binder for about 35/40 questions. I used an old NCEES practice exam for 1 problem. I had to make educated guesses on the remaining 4 questions because none of my references were helpful for them. 

In my opinion, EET's WRE depth is very good. It's a lot of work. They give LOTS of practice problems to do. If you do them all, and if you're an active participant in the classes, you're chances of passing are great.

Good luck.


----------



## Andrew2288 (Jun 21, 2016)

Hello Engineering Community!,

NCEES registration for Oct. 2016 Exam has opened and many of you may still be deciding on the best way to spend your time and money to study for the exam. I wanted to add to this thread by expression my gratitude and recommendation for EET - specifically Nazrul and his WRE course. 

This past April, I took part in EET Webinar. I felt extremely confident in the Exam - both AM and PM - but unfortunately was dismissed for having a FitBit. I had answered about 73/80 questions and roughly 80% of the PM session answer can be directly extrapolated from the EET Binder. You cannot underestimate how important it is to have one reference source for that many questions. A lot of time can be wasted by looking thru manuals, and the EET Binder will save you time. 

The other two resources that I would highly recommend is:

- Handbook of Environmental Engineering Calculations (LEE / LIN)

-  Wastewater Engineering (METCALF / EDDY)

Once you sign up for EET, you will receive a binder with separate tabs on key topics in WRE (Hydrology, Pressure Conduits...etc). Each topic will also have practice problems. Every Saturday for about 2 months, Nazrul will walk you thru each of these topics. These online sessions are extremely helpful and open. Every Tuesday, there is a problem solving session where Nazrul will do sample problems with you and point out key areas to understand on the Exam. There are also (3) Practice Exams and (1) Simulated Exams. Overall, you're attempting 500+ practice problems. I really cannot stress enough how important it is to do as many practice problems as possible.

But.. I truly believe what differentiates EET from the other prep course is Nazrul. He doesn't just teach the Saturday classes and disappears for a week. You will always be able to reach him. If you are having lots of trouble, he may start a session just for that topic. Last cycle, many had issues with Hydrographs and he created a session just to discuss Hydrographs. He cares about his students and will work with you (even one-on-one) until you understand. 

Unfortunately, I'll have to take the exam again in October. I can say with absolute certainty that Nazrul will help you pass the exam and I look forward to joining many more of you in the October Prep cycle.


----------



## Jbone27 PE (Jan 5, 2017)

I'm taking the WRE PE in April and have pretty much decided on EET for my review class. Only issue, the breadth live online webinar is full. I can still enroll in the WRE depth live online class. Has anyone had any luck with the On-demand breadth class? I passed FE with SoPE on demand and am fairly disciplined in dedicating the time. Any feedback would be appreciated.

Thanks!


----------



## Tangelo (Jan 12, 2017)

These are great info.  Does anyone have info for On-Demand classes?  I'm overseas and seminar is impossible to get to and webinars are at a odd time of the day.


----------



## Schoolofmines (Jan 17, 2019)

I'll start off with what everyone wants to know. The prep course I took prepared me so well for the  PE exam that I passed first time.
 
Here is the longer story. I signed up for the EET depth course for water recourses and environmental and the EET breadth course for civil to help prepare me for the civil pe exam. My undergrad and masters degree were both in environmental engineering so I needed some additional help on some other civil courses I never took. In addition, I was worried about the exam because I have three boys under the age of 3 (the oldest just turned 3) and I didn’t know how I would have time to study. 
 
What I can say is this course was better than anything I could have asked for. Nazrul is an exceptional teacher and truly cares about his students. If you commit to the course and follow its schedule and do all the problems, you will be successful on the exam. I went with the on demand course as it worked better with my young family (early mornings and late nights to not interrupt family time). It was great. 
 
I am so thankful for the course and the time i spent with EET preparing for my professional licensure. 
 
If you are on the fence, sign up. You will not regret it. It was the single best decision I made in get my PE.  Also, last fact. The Oct 2018 exam had a really low pass rate in comparison to other exams.  The EET depth course had almost a 20% higher pass rate than the NCEES average.  That alone should convince you!


----------



## ptatohed (Jan 23, 2019)

Schoolofmines said:


> I'll start off with what everyone wants to know. The prep course I took prepared me so well for the  PE exam that I passed first time.
> 
> Here is the longer story. I signed up for the EET depth course for water recourses and environmental and the EET breadth course for civil to help prepare me for the civil pe exam. My undergrad and masters degree were both in environmental engineering so I needed some additional help on some other civil courses I never took. In addition, I was worried about the exam because I have three boys under the age of 3 (the oldest just turned 3) and I didn’t know how I would have time to study.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the info S-o-m!  Good info!  Yup, EET is awesome!


----------



## dsp002 (Jan 30, 2020)

Tangelo said:


> These are great info.  Does anyone have info for On-Demand classes?  I'm overseas and seminar is impossible to get to and webinars are at a odd time of the day.


Did you take on-demand? how did you like it?


----------

